# Steroid Needle Packs



## DazH (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm just wondering where I can get a Needle Pack from in the UK, I don't want to order online and have them come through the post.

Yesterday I called into a chemist and got a funny look when I asked for some, she told me they were only on prescription. Was going to try a Needle Exchange near me, but I think they may want me to register, and I don't fancy that.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

All they take at mine first name dob and first 3 of your post code.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> All they take at mine first name dob and first 3 of your post code.


thats all they need to get all your details up though to be fair.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a thought but who would give there real details. The exchange I go to is great always get what I want, normally in and out in 5 minutes. It's never a case of how many pins it's always by the box.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I go to the needle exchange at my local boots store. They only ask of your initials and month and year of birth. I would imagine this would be the same for all boots stores.


----------



## DazH (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Yeah they keep your info and the Police and other Agencies have access to that right?.

Are they free at Boots, do you just ask for a Steroid Pack?.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

DazH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yeah they keep your info and the Police and other Agencies have access to that right?.
> 
> Are they free at Boots, do you just ask for a Steroid Pack?.


Yeah they keep your info but only the stuff i previously said, and no its all confidential

Yeah they are free at boots, go in and ask for the needle exchange then ask for the colour/size needle you want, and the amount of packs you want. they come in packs of 5 with anticeptic wipes and 'sin bins' to put the used needles in


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

anyway it's not illegal to do steroids. what is the police or anyone else going to do about it?


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

A mate of mine this morning has just been to the needle exchange to get some needles (his first time) and the guy there was very helpful, gave him all the needles and swabs and told him that at the end of his cycle to come and get his bloods done and they will tell him if he needs PCT or not.

All he had to give them was his initials, D.O.B and the first part of his postcode.

SIMPLES !!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

ticmike said:


> A mate of mine this morning has just been to the needle exchange to get some needles (his first time) and the guy there was very helpful, gave him all the needles and swabs and told him that at the end of his cycle to come and get his bloods done and they will tell him if he needs PCT or not.
> 
> All he had to give them was his initials, D.O.B and the first part of his postcode.
> 
> SIMPLES !!


I didn't know they do the bloods too, I'll have to ask in mine for that


----------



## DazH (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheers Lads,

I'm off to Boots for me "Goodies", thats great Ticmike if they do Bloods too.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

ticmike said:


> A mate of mine this morning has just been to the needle exchange to get some needles (his first time) and the guy there was very helpful, gave him all the needles and swabs and told him that at the end of his cycle to come and get his bloods done and they will tell him if he needs PCT or not.
> 
> All he had to give them was his initials, D.O.B and the first part of his postcode.
> 
> SIMPLES !!


Where was that at ?

At the boots i go to they all look at you like your some crack head :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine wanted intials and postcode.

Just fake them.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Juice Junky said:


> Where was that at ?
> 
> At the boots i go to they all look at you like your some crack head :lol:


surely if your useing steroids you dont look like a crack head? am sure they can tell the differance between a steroi user and a heroin/crack user lol....


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I always put a world gym hoddie or power house one.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

apple said:


> surely if your useing steroids you dont look like a crack head? am sure they can tell the differance between a steroi user and a heroin/crack user lol....


I never thought of that actually :tongue: probably doesnt help i go in wearing my school uniform :whistling:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Juice Junky said:


> I never thought of that actually :tongue: probably doesnt help i go in wearing my school uniform :whistling:


mind you looking at your avy picture i can see why they would think that :laugh: :whistling:

only playing mate.... :lol:


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

you cvnt :lol:

only 17 though :laugh:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Juice Junky said:


> you cvnt :lol:
> 
> only 17 though :laugh:


your useing aas @ 17 mate?

not gonna give you an ear ache just wondering thats all?


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

I get them from boots but any needle exchange will do.

Just google "[your town] needle exchange"

I think i just had to give initials and first 3 letters of your postcode.

so something like AA NW6

ask for a "steroid pack"


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah i am. Not as bad as the name suggests though, i couldnt think of a decent name lol

Started at 16.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Juice Junky said:


> Where was that at ?
> 
> At the boots i go to they all look at you like your some crack head :lol:


It was at a health centre (needle exchange) city centre Manchester.

They said about 70% of people they see are there about gear.

The gave him needles, swabs, bin and literature on how to safely jab etc.... And yeah they do bloods or liver checks aswell.

Even offer advice on gear, hgh etc...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ticmike said:


> It was at a health centre (needle exchange) city centre Manchester.
> 
> They said about 70% of people they see are there about gear.
> 
> ...


Is this the pump clinic one on old mill street?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

at mine they take post code first 3 and thats it. . . . . . .


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

big ste said:


> Is this the pump clinic one on old mill street?!


It's the one behind toys r us, in ancoats, not sure what St it is.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ticmike said:


> It's the one behind toys r us, in ancoats, not sure what St it is.


Yeah thats the one i use... Did he see Gary?!


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

ticmike said:


> It was at a health centre (needle exchange) city centre Manchester.
> 
> They said about 70% of people they see are there about gear.
> 
> ...


Wish there was somewhere like that where i live, all they do is give you a dirty look and the stuff, no advice or anything


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

big ste said:


> Yeah thats the one i use... Did he see Gary?!


Lol big ste, yep it was Gary.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ticmike said:


> Lol big ste, yep it was Gary.


Thought so... Sound guy him!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just buy them and dont become yet another Goverment statistic

http://www.sms-health.com/


----------

